# I need a relabeler badly !!!!



## Secret Agenda (May 14, 2008)

I am in desparate need of a company that will relabel shirts for a good price. Absolutely NO ONE in my area offers this service (my screenprinter does not do this), and tailors in my area are giving me crazy quotes like $2.00 a shirt or more! Thanks in advance.


----------



## surrenderapparel (Mar 4, 2008)

where are you located????


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

TSC Apparel will relabel shirts you buy from them. Someone posted pictures on this site and the work was outstanding. I think it only costs 40-50 cents or so, no minimums.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

take the labels out yourself and get your screenprinter to print some in.

Lee


----------



## onesielady (May 1, 2008)

You can also cut them out and get ready made labels to heat press in. Very inexpensive way to go.


----------



## surrenderapparel (Mar 4, 2008)

i just pay 109.00 for 1200 woven labels.....my first order was 600 labels for 49.99 good deal !! and the quality was outstanding!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Secret Agenda said:


> I am in desparate need of a company that will relabel shirts for a good price. Absolutely NO ONE in my area offers this service (my screenprinter does not do this), and tailors in my area are giving me crazy quotes like $2.00 a shirt or more! Thanks in advance.


Try ordering your t-shirts from TSC Apparel (or having your screen printer order the t-shirts from there).

TSC Apparel will relabel any of the brands they sell.


----------



## Secret Agenda (May 14, 2008)

I already have blanks, but I need them relabeled. I use AAA 6oz. blanks. I had samples made using screenprinted labels and they bled through the shirt, even the black tees! I personally prefer screenprinting, but the bleeding is a MAJOR issue for me. Any suggestions?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Secret Agenda said:


> I already have blanks, but I need them relabeled. I use AAA 6oz. blanks. I had samples made using screenprinted labels and they bled through the shirt, even the black tees! I personally prefer screenprinting, but the bleeding is a MAJOR issue for me. Any suggestions?


Were they direct silkscreen or plastisol transfers? Transfers should not bleed as bad as direct.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you look outside your area, you may be able to find a screen printer that relabels as well. 

You may have a harder time with you providing the garments though.


----------



## Secret Agenda (May 14, 2008)

splathead said:


> Were they direct silkscreen or plastisol transfers? Transfers should not bleed as bad as direct.


I think it was direct. I forgot to mention before that I live in upstate NY .


----------



## Secret Agenda (May 14, 2008)

splathead said:


> Were they direct silkscreen or plastisol transfers? Transfers should not bleed as bad as direct.


Is plastisol anymore expensive, or harder to do, than silkscreen?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Secret Agenda said:


> Is plastisol anymore expensive, or harder to do, than silkscreen?


Transfers you have done by an outside company. They are then applied with a heat press. They are more expensive to do than to silkscreen yourself.


----------



## karolina (Oct 7, 2007)

surrenderapparel said:


> i just pay 109.00 for 1200 woven labels.....my first order was 600 labels for 49.99 good deal !! and the quality was outstanding!!!


Hi,

That does sound like a great deal. Where do you get these labels from? If you could provide the link, that'd be really cool, thanks.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

Do you need someone to print labels for you, relabel the shirts for you, or both? We use a label company in NY that prints labels: Colonial Tag and Label. 

We paid a very good rate, but it was for an order of 15,000 labels. When we did a smaller order, for about 4-5,000 labels, we got the same rate that surrenderapparel got on their labels-- about .08 cents. This is higher than the rate was paid for our 15,000 label order. We use printed satin loop labels.

Unfortunately, this company does not relabel, but it might be a source of labels for you. They don't have a website so if you want their number just PM me. To relabel, I would imagine that you could find a sew house in NYC that would be willing to do this for you at a cost of about .25 to .50 per shirt. They will cut out your old label and sew in your new one. Of course, this depends on how many shirts you want to have done. If you are only looking to have a couple shirts re-labeled then you are better off finding a local seamstress.


----------



## Secret Agenda (May 14, 2008)

splathead said:


> Transfers you have done by an outside company. They are then applied with a heat press. They are more expensive to do than to silkscreen yourself.


Do you know the name or website of any company that do the transfers? That sounds like a great idea!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Secret Agenda said:


> Do you know the name or website of any company that do the transfers? That sounds like a great idea!


Here you go:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html


----------



## Secret Agenda (May 14, 2008)

splathead said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html


Those machines are not cheap! I think I need to find a more cost effective way to print in all my labels. Screenprinting might be the way to go for me, but how can I prevent the bleeding?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Secret Agenda said:


> Those machines are not cheap! I think I need to find a more cost effective way to print in all my labels. Screenprinting might be the way to go for me, but how can I prevent the bleeding?


1. Design your label to use as little ink as possible (no large ink fills).

2. Use a high mesh screen.

3. No underbase

4. change the angle of your squeegee to apply just enough ink to cover without applying a lot of pressure.


----------



## cloliva (Jul 11, 2008)

surrenderapparel said:


> i just pay 109.00 for 1200 woven labels.....my first order was 600 labels for 49.99 good deal !! and the quality was outstanding!!!


Hey! what a good deal!! 
I'm in the same need than you were. 
Could you give me that contact to relabel?
Where do you screen print your shirts? Did you get a relabeler?

Thanks


----------



## Malu (Jun 1, 2007)

I was in the position where my screen printer was quoting $2.75 per shirt. I looked the phone directory for seamstresses and found some that could do the work. Eventually, I found a new screen printer and he had someone do the labels for me.


----------



## surrenderapparel (Mar 4, 2008)

cloliva said:


> Hey! what a good deal!!
> I'm in the same need than you were.
> Could you give me that contact to relabel?
> Where do you screen print your shirts? Did you get a relabeler?
> ...


 
i screenprint the tshirts myself i have the equipment..and the company that makes the label is worldwide label


----------

